# Simulacion de sistemas fotovoltaicos con simulink



## levita77 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hola..
me gustaria si me pudiesen ayudar en lo siguiente: Resulta que necesito simular un sistema fotovoltaico que inyecte potencia a la red y para esto utilizare la herramienta de simulink que tiene matlab. El problema es que simulink no dispone de celdas fotovoltaicas, es por esto que necesito saber si existe la posibilidad de agregar librerias al simulink con esta caracteristicas, de forma que sea mucho mas facil aun simular lo que necesito, y si tienen las librerias y me las facilitan mucho mejor... Los inversores y la red, son mas faciles de simular de hecho ya estan simulados, pero me gustaria este bloque de las celdas fotovoltaicas, ya que ademas de esta energia tambien inyectare a la red energia eolica, pero simulink ya tiene dispuesta una turbina para simularla, solo me faltan las celdas.
Bueno de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## levita77 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nadie tiene como ayudarme en algo?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2008)

Mmmm.... Google simulink photovoltaic model   (enter)

A ver el listado...  mmm... podrian servirte varios... tal vez http://ece-www.colorado.edu/~ecen2060/matlab.html 
Tambien hay que revisarlo y entregartelo cocinado para que no pierdas tiempo?


----------



## levita77 (Sep 10, 2008)

seria explendido.. y te lo agradeceria... es que no me manejo mucho en el tema de como agregar una libreria a matlab... gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## rricardo (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola levita77.

Te escribo para preguntarte si tienes modelos de inversores trifasicos, con el control, y de la red eléctrica en Simulink que no estén hechos con simpowersystems, es decir, que no sean los de las demos de Matlab.

Si alguien fuese tan amable y me los pudiera pasar se lo agradecería.

Saludos.


----------



## levita77 (Ago 3, 2009)

mira tengo este...
en realidad este es el sistema que estuve trabajando en mi tesis..
consiste en utilizar energia eolica y solar.. para luego sumar las potencias y distribuirlas en una vivienda y la red.
La idea es que cuando la vivienda use solo la energia que necesita, y lo demas sea inyectado en la red. Para esto fue necesario controlar el angulo de desfase entre la red y el inversor trifasico, pero antes de eso fue necesario censar la corriente que consumia la vivienda, de forma que lo demas fuera hacia la red.
Si tienes dudas preguntame.


----------



## rricardo (Ago 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias! Está estupendo. A ver si consigo entender el inversor trifásico. ¿Me podrías explicar el control que has utilizado?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## levita77 (Ago 4, 2009)

mira para explicarlo es un poco complicado.,...
mejor te mando un word con la explicacion... es el capitulo 2 de la tesis de este sistema.. si tienes dudas preguntame.
otra cosa... tienes alguna información acerca de como poder diseñar los parametros de un generdador sincronico de imanes permanantes? es que neecsito simular esto en simulink.. pero nose que paramentro poner para que entregue los requerimientos que necesito---
nos vemos


----------



## rricardo (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola de nuevo. Muchísimas gracias por ceder tus conocimientos.

Con respecto a lo del generador sincrónico, únicamente he visto las demos que tiene Matlab. Con eso igual te puede servir. Para estudiar los parámetros te recomiendo los libros con el nombre "máquinas eléctricas" de J. Sanz Feito y otro de Fraile Mora con el mismo nombre.

Saludos.


----------



## rricardo (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola levita77. Disculpa que te vuelva incordiar.

Estuve intentando reutilizar el control que me enviaste para el modelo de inversor de la demo de matlab power_3phPWM.mdl

Solo necesito mantener la tensión a la misma amplitud para cualquier valor de entrada. ¿Sabrías explicarme como reutilizar lo que me enviaste de forma sencilla?

Muchas gracias de nuevo. 




levita77 dijo:


> mira para explicarlo es un poco complicado.,...
> mejor te mando un word con la explicacion... es el capitulo 2 de la tesis de este sistema.. si tienes dudas preguntame.
> otra cosa... tienes alguna información acerca de como poder diseñar los parametros de un generdador sincronico de imanes permanantes? es que neecsito simular esto en simulink.. pero nose que paramentro poner para que entregue los requerimientos que necesito---
> nos vemos


----------



## flizana (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola, me gustaria saber como diseñaste las fuentes de energía, que implementaste en el simulador, no las entiendo.... si pudieras subir todas las simulaciones posibles para ver con más detalle tu trabajo que me interesa mucho implentar un sistema hibrido en mi casa. De ante mano muchas gracias....


----------



## levita77 (Oct 28, 2009)

ehhhhmmm es que las fuentes de energía en realidad no las diseñe con mucha exactitud, de hecho para la energía solar solo utilicé una fuente de tensión continua, y para el aerogenerador solo use una tensión alterna trifásica ideal. Lo que pasa es que el sistema mi trabajo se centro mas en el control del flujo de la energía mas que otra cosa..

Para mantener la tensión constante en la salida del inversor necesitas medir la tensión de salida en rms, con este dato tienes que realimentarlo y restarselo a el valor rms deseado. Luego el resultado de esa resta será el error, el cual debes ingresarlo en un controlador PI, el cual luego de ajustarlo en la salida te debe dar el indice de modulación que necesitas para que los transistores conmuten de tal forma que en la salida del inversor tengas la tension rms deseada...
no se si te sirve esa explicacion..


----------



## Lady0224 (Nov 19, 2009)

Que buen proyecto, aunque no entiendo bien de matlab pero me parecio muy chevere simular y ver como se comporta.

Oye tu podrÍas regalarnos mas datos de este proyecto, por ejemplo cuando lo realizaste y como se llama, para tomarlo de referencia para una investigacion de inversores?


----------



## rubiete18 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mi proyecto fin de carrera trata sobre esto. He conseguido unos muy buenos resultados para simulaciones de unos 20 segundos, pero no puedo simular mas tiempo porque la simulacion tarda muchisimo y simulink se queda sin memoria. Al guna solucion?


----------



## natorpro (Mar 16, 2010)

levita77 dijo:


> ehhhhmmm es que las fuentes de energía en realidad no las diseñe con mucha exactitud, de hecho para la energía solar solo utilicé una fuente de tensión continua, y para el aerogenerador solo use una tensión alterna trifásica ideal. Lo que pasa es que el sistema mi trabajo se centro mas en el control del flujo de la energía mas que otra cosa..
> 
> Para mantener la tensión constante en la salida del inversor necesitas medir la tensión de salida en rms, con este dato tienes que realimentarlo y restarselo a el valor rms deseado. Luego el resultado de esa resta será el error, el cual debes ingresarlo en un controlador PI, el cual luego de ajustarlo en la salida te debe dar el indice de modulación que necesitas para que los transistores conmuten de tal forma que en la salida del inversor tengas la tension rms deseada...
> no se si te sirve esa explicacion..


Si amigo seria tan amable de publicar tu TEG final ya que me puede servir para colocarte de antecedentes para mi TEG el cual estro desarrollando!.


----------



## stearc86 (May 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, I realize the control system for a photovoltaic inverter, with the program PSCAD, I can not find the "Modulus after division" that function in Matlab / Simulink is shown with the block model.

How do you solve?


Hola a todos, me doy cuenta del sistema de control de un inversor fotovoltaico, con el programa PSCAD, no puedo encontrar la función "Modulus after division" en Matlab / Simulink se muestra con el modelo de bloques.

Cómo se soluciona?



thanks


----------



## henryt (Jul 10, 2010)

quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar, como se representa una central solar en sistemas de potencia (en un programa)


----------



## zkyland (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! que interesantes datos! Yo estoy trabajando ahora con una turbinita de vapor y me está costando el simulink..espero que me sirvan de algo 
GRAcias por su informacion!


----------



## MISTER BORIS (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola Levitta77, me parece muy interesante tu traabajo, espero puedas
ayudarme con esta cuestion:
Tambiern estoy realizando mi trabajo final en el cual modelo una central
hidroelectica, el problema es como lo enlazo con el transformador de
SimPowerSystems, puedo sacar señales trifasicas eso no me hago problema
pero no logro enlazar con los bloques de Simpower...
Si alguien sabe como hacer esto porfavor un comentario.


----------



## levita77 (Oct 5, 2010)

mmm no entiendo a que te refieres con enlazar...


----------



## FRANCISCO MUNDARAIN (Sep 7, 2011)

Buenas tardes amigo, me gustaria saber si me puedes decir o pasar tu simulacion del sistema fotovoltaico, para yo poder realizar uno que debo hacer para mi tesis de grado porque no tengo idea de como comenzar por favor, gracias por prestarme atencion, espero que me ayudes LEVITA77


----------



## marcosjoel (Mar 2, 2012)

Saludos amigo una consulta referente a tu trabajo ¿como se puede determinar la relacion entre el indice de modulacion, tension continua de entrada y el valor efectivo del inversor, o quizas puedas colgar la seccion correspondiente al inversor muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Emanueru (Ago 27, 2012)

Buenas, alguien ha simulado el MPPT del modulo fotovoltaico? Es que estoy trabajando en mi tesis con una central fotovoltaica y por razones de precision no puedo cosiderar el modulo como una fuente de tension constante por eso debe simular el seguidor de punto maximo de potencia. Si a alguien se le ocurre algo se lo agradeceria. 





marcosjoel dijo:


> Saludos amigo una consulta referente a tu trabajo ¿como se puede determinar la relacion entre el indice de modulacion, tension continua de entrada y el valor efectivo del inversor, o quizas puedas colgar la seccion correspondiente al inversor muchas gracias de antemano.


----------

